# Dare you to watch this hook removal video. Did you squirm ?



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Warning this guy actually purposely puts hooks in his arm and then shows you 3 ways of removing them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgfpsupm ... _embedded#!






My question to you (tongue in cheek) are all yanks mad, assuming he is a yak and being honest, did you squirm at least once while watching the video ?

PS wasn't sure where to post, here or the safety section.

Steve


----------



## Robz (Dec 30, 2012)

Used that technique a few times when I've pinged myself with small trebles.it DOES work and it DOESN'T hurt any more than pulling off a bandaid
Rob


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been doing that to myself and mates for years with not one that was problematic. 
It actually hurts a whole lot less than when it went in.
Worst place is the finger tips because the skin is tough and the sensitivity much higher than anywhere else on your body, but even there they do come out easily enough.
I wouldn't try it with a hook thru the eyeball though.....


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

that guys tough. looking at those methods, pushing it thru and crushing barbs seems to be the easiest.


----------



## Robz (Dec 30, 2012)

If you stick yourself this method is very quick and painless. Buggered if I'm making an extra hole in myself pushing the point through


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

This is a real risk for us as kayak fishos. This is so paramount to safety, that I feel this should be re-classified.

Mods: Please move this to Safety.


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like he really enjoys the experience. Rather him than me but good on him for showing us. He should go into the piercing business as you would pay $30 to have a similar piercing


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

kayakone said:


> This is a real risk for us as kayak fishos. This is so paramount to safety, that I feel this should be re-classified.
> 
> Mods: Please move this to Safety.


Trev and mods i am happy for this to go into whatever section you feel appropriate or to be left here.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

kayakone said:


> This is a real risk for us as kayak fishos. This is so paramount to safety, that I feel this should be re-classified.
> 
> Mods: Please move this to Safety.


This is somthing that should be practiced just like re entry to the yak. :twisted:


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, F*** me sideways with a deck chair....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Mods: Please move this to Safety.


Done.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You'd think that he'd test out the methods first before filming wouldn't you :? .

I've used the second method twice. Works a treat. The trick is to mack fure you grad the hook with the pliers really close the the skin. The trick is to 'disengage the barb' as he said in the third method, by making sure the eye is touching your skin before you pull with the pliers.

I've seen the last bethod used on other videos. It does seem like the best method if (and this is a big if for us) you have a second person handy. But don't try it as he did because he's obviously more into pain than instruction. Get you mate to pull tightly on the line (i.e, leave the line through the eye). Pushing down on the skin near the hook also helps.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good video Ado. That was a Sebile Magic Swimmer that he cut all the barbs off before removal. Better than getting a second one embedded.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I got a treble in my hand last week no cutters or pliers, cut the line drove home with it then pulled it out with pliers.
Don't try to cast heavy lures fly fishing >.>


----------

